# A tribute to a fallen warrior - by our own Ravage



## x SF med (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok Ravage, I thought this needed to be shared, hate me if you want.

Here is my response and the original pm from our own Polish Fly-Boy (edited for OPSEC):



> Ravage-
> Amazing work! Contact Mr. [edited], ASAP, give him permission to use the youtube, or zip your original video, and e-mail him a copy. Don't cut yourslef short, you're not just "...a kid for Christ sake." Look at the people who count you as a friend, and yes, a source of amusement occasionally, on this board. You've earned this. Let the family of this fallen warrior use what you have created to honor their son. It's a great accomplishment. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 20, 2008)

Ravage, Keep up the good work. You are an asset to Shadow Spear.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent job ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2008)

That was very moving Ravage..and very well done.  Thanks for making that excellent video.


----------



## Ex3 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've met the Mr. M several times and he's a wonderful man.  I think it's really cool that he reached out to you like that.

You should feel very honored, Ravage!  Great job! :cool:


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jan 20, 2008)

Ravage...  What a fantastic tribute.   (x2 on what x SF med said.)


----------



## rv808 (Jan 20, 2008)

Good job!  We need more people like you out there.


----------



## Ex3 (Jan 20, 2008)

Could you please ask on what date the dedication will be?  I'd like to attend.


----------



## tova (Jan 20, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Ravage, Keep up the good work. You are an asset to Shadow Spear.



X2 :) Great job!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 20, 2008)

Ravage,

Excellent work.  You should be proud of what you do.  

Thank you.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm honored you're a part of this community, Ravage.  You do our military proud.

Congrats on getting noticed this way, you should be proud of your talents.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ravage...I really think you love our American Military Members more than some of my fellow citizens.  

Well done, young man...well done.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2008)

Very moving.
Excellent work.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 21, 2008)

Ravage,

Words cannot express how proud I am of you, little bro.  Keep up the good work.. And the praise is well deserved...


----------



## Ravage (Jan 21, 2008)

To those interested, here is a LINK to the Spartan01 video. Thanks for the support friends.
I'll graduate as soon as I can and then. Well hope to reach the first 25 meter target :)


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 21, 2008)

Ex3 said:


> Could you please ask on what date the dedication will be?  I'd like to attend.



X2 RAVAGE. Good job. I grew up swimming and such at Lake Ronkonkoma.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 21, 2008)

Ex3 said:


> Could you please ask on what date the dedication will be?  I'd like to attend.



The minute I get a return e-mail I'll ask.


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## car (Jan 21, 2008)

What everybody said x2, Rav. Not a bad job for "just a kid." ;) Well done, kid!


----------



## pardus (Jan 21, 2008)

Ravage I'm am proud of you mate!

This is a big deal, be proud, be humble.

If I'm in the AO of this service I'd like to attend as well.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is some infos about the ceremony:



> The ceremony(ies) (unveiling of Purple Heart monument and presentation of Navy MOH by Navy to Post Office) will be on Michael's birthday May 7th 2008 at the Patchogue Post Office which bears his name (Navy SEAL Lt. Michael P. Murphy Post Office building) on Long Island, New York at 11:00 am .. there is a second ceremony that afternoon at 2:00 or 2:30 with the ribbon cutting on a plaza with a black granite rear wall to the men (all names and awards) of Operation Red Wing and a 4' diameter black granite circular photo of Michael and MOH inlaid into the ground in the center of the plaza or piazza...



and who will show up:



> The Post Office dedication is at the Patchogue Post Office on Long Island in New York....on for Wednesday, May 7th 2008 at 11am...dedication of a Purple Heart monument outside post office and Navy presenting Mike's MOH to Post Office along with bronze bust and portrait of team..
> 
> Trying to get equipment from post office to show video at dedication which will be outside under tents... Fire House also to present plaque with their patch on it to Post Office..should be large turnout..Mayor closing main road in town in front of PO and having a luncheon to follow...My son, Mike's team will be there along with family friends, community and Navy brass..



I hope some one will be able to make it to the ceremony.


----------



## pardus (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you Ravage.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 13, 2008)

If anyone wishes to attend the ceremonys here is some more infos:



> ... three events scheduled in 2008 on March 19th when Mike will be honored as Irishman of the Year and the 2 ceremonies on May 7th (Mike's birthday) at the Post Office and Mike's park at Lake Ronkonkoma where we are ribbon cutting on a built plaza with a black granite rear wall with the names of all the heros of Operation Redwing and on the floor of the plaza in the center a 4' black granite engraving of Mike and his Medal of Honor with citation...



Also, I would like to ask is there a chance that a simple boy from the "Old Land" could attend (I'm still working out the details on how to get into the US in the first place) the ceremony on May 7th ? any cheap hotels or something....


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ravage said:


> I anyone wishes to attend the ceremonys here is some more infos:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I would like to ask is there a chance that a simple boy from the "Old Land" could attend (I'm still working out the details on how to get into the US in the first place) the ceremony on May 7th ? any cheap hotels or something....



That would be cool, Ravage!  Out in Long Island this event is taking place, you can get a hotel starting at around $125 a night.


----------



## pardus (Feb 14, 2008)

$125!!!   Forget what ex is saying Ravage, we arent all rich 

There are much cheaper places, I'll get info when I can.


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 14, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> $125!!!   Forget what ex is saying Ravage, we arent all rich
> 
> There are much cheaper places, I'll get info when I can.



If Ravage is going to fly all the way over here for the first time, he shouldn't have to stay at the Hot Sheet Hotel.   ;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just give him the keys to your beach house in the Hamptons


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've never even been to the Hamptons.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 14, 2008)

Ex3 said:


> I've never even been to the Hamptons.



In that case, the 36th Floor Penthouse keys will do nicely.......lolol

Ravage....No need to get too worked up yet....

Call or write Mr. Murphy....explain to him what you're facing.....he took the time to acknowledge you and your video and my money says, he'll help....

Lt Murphy's SEAL team buddies, once they find out, (and now they will) will also back you....for that matter, I'll spring for a night wherever you have to stay....let me know...

If Mr Murphy took the time to send you this:



> Mr. Murphy:
> I saw your tribute to my son, *Navy SEAL Lt. Michael P. Murphy*. Please contact me through Navy Special Operations Command in San Diego or at my e-mail {edited} and indicate who you are. We are having a dedication ceremony to all the boys in Operation Red Wing at my son's park at Lake Ronkonkoma (Nany SEAL Lt. Michael P. Murphy Memorial Park) and I'd love to arrange to show this tribute to the boys during the dedication ceremony.... can I get a copy of this or arrange to get a hard copy to play at the ceremony... Thanks.. {edited}



Then he'll DAMN SURE make sure you're there.....

SEAL callout.......PS....and ****** underway.......


----------



## Ravage (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank You guys and galls :)


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2008)

Mr. Ravage does it again...

The Fallen SEAL's father sent our boy a nice present...  Now don't be shy, post pics, let everyone see the little pretty you received.:confused:


Our Shy and Retiring Polish Joker PM'd me, to thank me for what little help I gave him (a swift kick in the pants to reply to the Fallen SEAL's family???) in getting his video out.


Ravage, this one's all yours, all the credit and thanks are yours.

Congratulations, again.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 11, 2008)

What is it?

This thread is useless without pics ;)


----------



## Queen Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

:) X10......

Put it up!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> What is it?
> 
> This thread is useless without pics ;)



Not telling. Nope, no way.  You may be Intel, but I was "SERE'd" by COL Nick Rowe... you don't scare me.:confused:

Besides - Ravage's present, he gets to play show and tell (I just hope he keeps it clean)


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 11, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Not telling. Nope, no way. ...Ravage's present, he gets to play show and tell (I just hope he keeps it clean)



hm, that just calls for rampant speculation...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> hm, that just calls for rampant speculation...




Admit nothing, deny everything, make gross counteraccusations.  Oh, yeah, ...and smile.:)


----------



## pardus (Mar 11, 2008)

I hate someone on this thread....


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I hate someone on this thread....



Then quit looking in the mirror... and don't hate.:)


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 11, 2008)

Come on Ravage, it's gotta be a real deal Trident eh ????


----------



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2008)

No, a Trident is something one must earn. But this is waaay beyond my expectations:






HiRes




HiRes

Thank You friends :)


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 11, 2008)

Respect !


----------



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank You my wormy friend


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 11, 2008)

Ravage that is so excellent!  Very nice indeed!;)


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 11, 2008)

Whenever somebody yells 'coin check', you'll win every time! :cool:

That's very cool, Ravage. :) Do you know what the '145' stands for?  I know that wasn't Mike's class number. :confused:


----------



## Ravage (Mar 11, 2008)

Lt. Murphys BUD/S class was 236, I think 145 is the coins number or something.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2008)

Ravage,

Very cool.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 11, 2008)

Well deserved, Ravage...wow.


----------



## ROS (Mar 11, 2008)

Just wow. You so very rock.


----------



## car (Mar 11, 2008)

Rav,

Way to go!

C


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 17, 2008)

Make no mistake Rav...

You were given a Trident by the Family of a SEAL Warrior / Hero...and every SEAL is a part of that Trident Family. 

Congrats Brother, that is a dedication and a compliment not earned by many ;);)


----------



## Ravage (Mar 17, 2008)

No preasure huh ? :)


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 18, 2008)

No pressure. 

as RB said, it's not often that outsiders are given such an honor. You did well.


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2008)

Friends, in two days it will be exactly 3 years since June 28th 2005.
On that day I am making my little "run" in honor/memory of 11 Navy SEALs and 8 Army Night Stalkers lost in operation "Red Wing".

So if anyone is in Olsztyn on June 28th, be sure to keep a lookout for a kid in black, whos face will all read and sweat will bo poaring from his whole body :)


----------



## Gypsy (May 26, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Friends, in two days it will be exactly 3 years since June 28th 2005.
> On that day I am making my little "run" in honor/memory of 11 Navy SEALs and 8 Army Night Stalkers lost in operation "Red Wing".
> 
> So if anyone is in Olsztyn on June 28th, be sure to keep a lookout for a kid in black, whos face will all read and sweat will bo poaring from his whole body :)



Well actually it will be May 28 in two days.  ;)

I think it is fabulous that you will do your run.  You should try and get some friends to go with you!


----------



## Ravage (May 26, 2008)

Ohh crap, May not June :doh:
I need more sleep people...


----------



## bayonet14 (May 31, 2008)

WELL DONE!

Thanks to all those who have fought - to all those who have fallen - to all those who continue to fight. Godspeed....


----------



## Sigi (May 31, 2008)

Holy shit, Ravage.  This is awesome!  Well done, bro!


----------



## Sigi (Jun 23, 2008)

I watched it again.  What a job, Ravage.  Beautiful on ya.  Wow.

*RIP Shane Patton.  *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loMJAkgt2ok"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loMJAkgt2ok[/ame]


----------



## Echo300 (Jul 25, 2008)

Didn't see this until now. Great job, Ravage!


----------



## Poccington (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a damn good job Ravage.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 30, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Ravage, Keep up the good work. You are an asset to Shadow Spear.



x2


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Excellent video, Ravage.

The Irish music sends a tingle up my spine, perfect choice.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 18, 2008)

Just wondering if any of you could help me. Does the ceremony for Lt. Murphy take place every year? As it is something I would quite like to attend, or a remembrance ceremony for all the lads that fell during Op Red Wing. 

There's something about that Op that just struck a chord with me.... I can't describe how but it did. So I'd quite like to pay my respects to those folks.


----------

